
StackExchange Tagger - shagunsodhani
http://shagunsodhani.in/StackExchange-tagger/
======
vitd
Looks interesting! I hope they don't compare their results with the tags on
the page to determine how good their tagger is, because there are plenty of
questions that the authors tag incorrectly.

------
abhshkdz
Great work. It might be a good idea to add usage instructions to the GitHub
readme. A few questions:

— Are you releasing the dataset? Is there any place I can get more details
about the dataset? I'd love to see how well a simple RNNLM does.

— Is it an end-to-end pipeline? As in, if I have a SE question url or text,
can I just pass that in and it'll automatically do all the preprocessing and
give me the predicted tag?

— Is the trained model available somewhere?

~~~
sanketvmehta
Thanks for the suggestion @abhshkdz! I will add the setup/usage instructions.
As for your questions, \- You can use a sample from
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/tags/cc-wiki-
dump/](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/tags/cc-wiki-dump/) \- The end-to-end
pipeline is missing. But that's easy to add. Will update the project soon. \-
The project was done some time back and we do not have the trained model with
us now.

~~~
abhshkdz
I see, okay. Thanks!

------
brudgers
Link to supporting paper:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsd...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&pid=sites&srcid=ZGVmYXVsdGRvbWFpbnxzYW5rZXRtZWh0YWlpdHJ8Z3g6MzE4MGU0NDVjMGU5OGE1MQ)

~~~
bratao
Sorry, But I can't access this link. Looks like it is dynamic generated, but I
got to access from here:
[https://sites.google.com/site/sanketmehtaiitr/home/stack-
exc...](https://sites.google.com/site/sanketmehtaiitr/home/stack-exchange-
tagger)

